# Yay! Our wonderful Surrogate is pregnant!



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

So happy, obviously keeping it all crossed as its early days but on Saturday we got a positive result, we had actaully had positives for 3 days before too! But the blood test reasured us it was 208.7 so thats good, it then practically doubled 2 days later to 402, we were told this was good too! We have another blood test tomorrow, so it will be another day waiting by the phone, lucky I'm busy tomorrow it makes it a little bit easier to wait!

Poor Marta though she's suffering with sickness already, funny as I always did too, she' is craving good foods though like fruit and veg, and is adicted to tomatoes at the moment!, I always craved good foods too and went off chololate most times! She enjoys her evening meal which is what i was like too? I wonder if because its our embie/s it causes the same pregnancy symptoms? 

Well, please keep all crossed for a sucessful pregnancy for us!      

Poppins x


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Great News Poppins.
Fingers crossed for a smooth journey for you all xxx
Hun xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

YEY Poppins that's wonderful news !! So pleased for you, how funny your surro is having similar cravings etc is obv your embies  hope you have a fab smooth pregnancy together


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats fantasitc news!!! Congratulations           Im soooo please for you. Our BHCG was 204 for our little girl, so that is a fab number - huge hugs and    for a happy healthy pregnancy - by the way our surro had identical symptoms to the ones I got too, early sickness and same cravings!!! So funny! xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Hun, Sam & Apricot!
Thank you very much! It is very weird with the cravings being the same!

Our levels are way over 1,000 now so its all looking good! I'm still so nervous to get too excited but I have a very big smile on my face!!!!     

Poppins x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

YEY to the big smile on your face  I understand the nerves, tho by our 3rd go I was strangely calm LOL, am sujre all will be well and as the time passes you will relax a bit and start to enjoy 
xx


----------



## maggie23 (Jul 28, 2011)

Congratulations Poppins!
Enjoy the wonderfull pregnancy...  
Kisses
maggie


----------



## happilymatched (Jan 29, 2010)

Fantastic news, wishing you all the best for your pregnancy xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Our first scan today showed......TWINS!!!         6 weeks and 2 days.

We are so happy! We've been grinning all day!

Next scan in 2 weeks, so fingers still crossed!

Poppins x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow that is fantastic news poppins so thrilled for you all xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Congratulations Poppins...wonderful news, absolutely delighted for you all...

Myra xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

you know how wonderful I think this news is  will say congratulations here too xx


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi Poppins

Many congratulations on the pregnancy and I hope it all goes really well for you.

Do make sure you put in place Specialist Wills and get to grips with the legal side and the process for a parental order to obtain parental rights after the birth. There's a whole host of free information on my new specialist multi-media website http://www.porterdodsonfertility.com/?page_id=8.

Best of luck.

LouGhevaert

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi and a big thank you to everyone!    

LouGhevart, Thank you very much for the info. Its all copied and pasted into my Surrogacy file already! I find your website very usuful. Thanks again.

Poppins x


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi Poppins

I'm glad you find the information about surrogacy law helpful and it's flagged up some points of note.

Best of luck with the pregnancy and the birth.

LouGhevaert


----------

